

Hacking Burning Man tickets with APIs and text messages - pranade
http://blog.kimonolabs.com/

======
architgupta
In a similar way, we use Kimono for tracking changes to a few sites, which
don't have an RSS or an API. I am pleasantly surprised to see Kimono can deal
with hairy forum html.

I think our team uses kimono with zapier to trigger an email alert (similar to
the OP using twilio to alert himself).

I'm really happy with Kimono!

------
nealchandra
I wonder how much of the human side of this process could be automated. Would
be cool to see something like this where it automatically sends message to
potential sellers, etc -- and you're only notified when there's actually a
possible purchase to be made.

~~~
shrig94
There is a question of at what point is this against the spirit of Burning
Man, as the author mentions. Not really sure where to draw that line myself--
maybe it's at the point of communicating with other burners?

~~~
bradleysmith
how do you figure? I would ask the author the same question.

To me, building a robot to get yourself a Burning Man ticket is the definition
of radical self-reliance.

I get the non-commoditification, gifting economy as a goal, but the demand for
tickets outstripped the supply long ago. If you want to go, you have
cleverness alone to get to the front of the pack. I'd feel building a robot to
get the jump would be worlds better than allowing a scalper to profit from the
purchase.

